# Question about a skyscraper



## sheldon366 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello
Does anybody know anything about this building? Where can I find it? I like it very much









Cheers
sheldon366


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Tuntex Sky Tower, Kaohsiung, Taiwan:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuntex_Sky_Tower


----------



## sheldon366 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

